# Out with the weathered look, In with the new look



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Brown delivered my Christmas present today.

A beautiful LGB Mogul.

Problem is, it has been sitting on a shelf gathering dust for a long time.

So how do I clean it up so it looks new again?

I can't hose it down, but how about using a fine bristle brush dipped in water?

An to get the new sheen what should I use?

i've seen engines soaked in Armour-All and they look nasty.

Maybe there is something else that works better.

Here is what it once looked like and what I'd like it to look like again.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Why can't you hose it down? LGB trains can run outdoors in the rain, snow etc, so I don't see what the problem would be to use some warm water with a old toothbrush would be... 

Craig


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I use water (maybe just a dribble of soap), brushes and compressed air. Been doing it for many years without issue... Not sure about Armor All or simialr products as I have never tried anything like that, I just clean them up and its all good IMO. 

Michael


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I use a mixture of black and brown acrylic paint diluted in water... 

oh, wait... 

You're trying to _clean_ it. 

My bad... 

 

Later, 

K


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Use a Air Brush with water in the cup instead of paint. Set at real low pressure 

JJ


----------

